# Not Approved $$$$



## Rider Rick (Jul 8, 2018)

This Building Code Forum is NOT what it started out to be in 09.

I think it's now a JOKE.
Rick


----------



## cda (Jul 8, 2018)

Nice knowing you


I see help for those lost in the twilight  code

Plus a little humor along the way


----------



## fatboy (Jul 8, 2018)

You have to roll with the punches, there is plenty of benefit here........I dare you to find another forum with this much knowledge........I've looked around, nothing compares. You take the good with the bad, then move on. Deep breath.....cling-cling........kumbaya..........


----------



## chris kennedy (Jul 8, 2018)

Well put.


----------



## rktect 1 (Jul 9, 2018)

Dude.  What exactly were YOUR expectations?  Seems like a great forum with lots of
helpful people on it.


----------



## tmurray (Jul 11, 2018)

Well, I wasn't here in 09, so I can't really say if it has changed, but then again, maybe I'm part of the problem. 

What is the issue you have with it?


----------



## conarb (Jul 11, 2018)

tmurray said:


> Well, I wasn't here in 09, so I can't really say if it has changed, but then again, maybe I'm part of the problem.



It's all your fault T Murray, you have exposed the fact that you Canadians have better more logical codes than we do.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jul 11, 2018)

I know I think I'm funny but my wife sez I'm not. 

So I'm here on this dating site looking for codes in all the wrong places!


----------



## tmurray (Jul 12, 2018)

conarb said:


> It's all your fault T Murray


I figured as much.


----------



## mark handler (Jul 12, 2018)

We he is not a sawhorse, so free is to much $$$$?


----------

